# Forum More Stuff The Library  Australian Building Codes Board (ABCB) - Condensation Handbook - Updated 2019

## Bloss

A new Handbook from the ABCB on Condensation - its ~15MB so a link to download it is here:  https://www.abcb.gov.au/Resources/Pu...n-in-Buildings

----------

